# What's your favourite knife brand/maker and why?



## JayS20 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hey guys,
I'm really interested in what knife brands you like and why?
Do you like said knife brand because of its fit and finish? Their edge retention, their heat treatment, their balance between cutting performance and food release, their grind or profile...?
Excited to hear from you, especially from those who tried lots of different brands.
Julian


----------



## lemeneid (Feb 22, 2020)

These threads keep popping up all the time, and my response is still the same.

TF, Toyanabe and Yoshikazu Tanaka. Haven't found knives better than these for a long time now.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 22, 2020)

Started with Japanese makers and love them. Recently discovered Western makers and LOVE them: Xerxes, Kamon, Dave Martell, Devin Thomas, Robin Dalman, Mathias Ekman, and so many more!

Today‘s choice:


----------



## F-Flash (Feb 22, 2020)

This is weird answer since I don't currently own any, but probably shigeki tanaka, best bang for buck IMO.

From the ones I have currently, today it's mazaki. Tomorrow maybe something else.


----------



## Nagakin (Feb 22, 2020)

My current favorite maker is Nao Yamamoto. I don't know his history or why he never caught on, but it's kept his pricing more modest than his peers. His knives just resonate well with me. 

The AS kiritsuke is my daily workhorse. 5mm spine that tapers beautifully. Food release still makes me smile. Extra weight is great in hand. If I get started on my SG2 suji, I'll write an essay.


----------



## JayS20 (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. Some might be tired of threads like these but I find it interesting and informative. There are quite some knife makers I want to try out if my budget allows it. But I'm especially interested in the aspects of why you like them so much?


----------



## F-Flash (Feb 22, 2020)

I like the weight, profile and geometry of my mazaki ku gyuto. Beef at spine, great distal taper, thin tip, thin behind the edge. Just right amount of height and lenght. It's complete package.


----------



## CiderBear (Feb 22, 2020)

Watanabe and Heiji. @JayS20 check out my carrot videos


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 22, 2020)

I've been in this hobby for 15 years now and have tried lots of knives. My favorites are Carter and Rader. My Kramer was amazing until I sold it. Love my japanese knives but the above are my favorites.


----------



## Gregmega (Feb 22, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> Watanabe and Heiji. @JayS20 check out my carrot videos



Said no one, ever, until here and now, ‘check out my carrot videos’.


----------



## dmonterisi (Feb 22, 2020)

right now for me its Dalman. I have a honyaki gyuto in uhb20c and just received an aebl gyuto. they have somewhat different profiles and “personalities” but complement each other very well. as a combo, its hard to imagine them being outperformed. the uhb20c is a beefier knife with a fantastic grind. the aebl is a precision 240 with an s grind and an amazing tip.


----------



## valgard (Feb 22, 2020)

Western: Halcyonforge and Raquin. Both for the visuals, the grinds, and the steel. And the willingness to keep getting better.

Japanese:

Watanabe: my favorite all around users, really hard blue 2, super good grind, and the edge profiles are perfect for me. Fit and finish and aesthetics being an afterthought here. One of the best bang for buck even when they're not in the "cheap" category.

Kato: grind, profil, and the romance/rarity part too. Not for the fit and finish [emoji23].

Shigefusa: Fit and finish, beauty, incredibly even grind, and very nice to sharpen steel.

Best bang for buck: Shigeki Tanaka (especially the ginsan). You get big buckets performance and steel for quite cheap and the only cost is fit and finish I think.


----------



## panda (Feb 22, 2020)

Grind: Mizuno & watanabe
Profile: mario
Steel: heiji & Fujiwara white#1
Value: heiji


----------



## JayS20 (Feb 22, 2020)

valgard said:


> Western: Halcyonforge and Raquin. Both for the visuals, the grinds, and the steel. And the willingness to keep getting better.
> 
> Japanese:
> 
> ...


Would have been strange for you not to mention Kato and Shigefusa 
Really enjoy not only your knife but also stone collection. Keep it up and keep making me envious.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 22, 2020)

panda said:


> Grind: Mizuno & watanabe
> Profile: mario
> Steel: heiji & Fujiwara white#1
> Value: heiji


Didn't you mess with Mario profile or was it the grind, I forgot.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 22, 2020)

Shihan. 
My answer might be different tomorrow.


----------



## panda (Feb 22, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Didn't you mess with Mario profile or was it the grind, I forgot.


It was Marko profile I modified, Mario profile was absolutely perfect


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 22, 2020)

panda said:


> It was Marko profile I modified, Mario profile was absolutely perfect


Got it, had my Mar boyz all mixed up. Still need to try me a Mario in my preferred size one of these days. I had one a few years back and wasn't blown away even though it was OK. Need to try another. Anyone has a 235-245x52-55 they want to trade for


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 22, 2020)

Fujiwara Yoshiaki Kato for the awesome grind.

Actually I have to rate the Konosuke Fujiyama B#2 right up near the top. I have a 210mm Gyuto with a high bevel grind that I got several years ago and a 240mm B#2 FT which is a very nice thinner convex grind that is now my favorite knife.

Watanabe Professional series with Blue#2


----------



## lemeneid (Feb 22, 2020)

panda said:


> Grind: Mizuno & watanabe
> Profile: mario
> Steel: heiji & Fujiwara white#1
> Value: heiji


Would have gotten a Miz if only they weren’t righty biased


----------



## panda (Feb 22, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> Would have gotten a Miz if only they weren’t righty biased


Yeah that's a huge bummer for y'all wrong handed folk, that would drive me nuts only able to get 50/50 grinds..


----------



## panda (Feb 22, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Got it, had my Mar boyz all mixed up. Still need to try me a Mario in my preferred size one of these days. I had one a few years back and wasn't blown away even though it was OK. Need to try another. Anyone has a 235-245x52-55 they want to trade for


Chuckles has my old one, reach out to him for a rental. The heat treat is kinda funny, feels meh lower grits but feels amazing on aizu, like stupid good as if it's in perfect harmony with that grit level. The size was custom 250x52 or something like that. It really is the perfect all around knife.


----------



## pgugger (Feb 22, 2020)

Toyama and Konosuke Fujiyama FM (Y. Tanaka blacksmith) are my favorites currently. Both great all around midweight gyutos (my Toyama is stainless-clad). Both have a thin tip, relatively thin behind the edge and get super sharp, good food release, some flat spot toward the heel (more so on the Toyama). Great fit and finish on the Fujiyama. And, I enjoy the idea that the Toyama reflects the experience of a craftsmen with many decades of experience, still at his craft.

I just got a Jiro Tsuchime today and only cut one onion so far, but this may be a contender as well. On the heavy side (260 g "workhorse"), thin tip, nice long flat spot in the back, tall, and beautiful fit and finish. I also appreciate Jiro's personal touch, his tendency to do more by hand than many others, and that it's single authorship - always impressive when one person can bring so many skills together.


----------



## Barashka (Feb 22, 2020)

I'ma have to go with Shibata ... while I had considerably more expensive and arguably more fun knives, my kotetsu bunka has never been beaten in terms of pure cutting performance.


----------



## MrHiggins (Feb 22, 2020)

Toyama. I've loved a lot of knives over the years, but that love always fades (or at least fluctuates) with time. My Toyama 270 iron clad gyuto, however, just feels better and better every time I use it.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Yo Honyaki: Ashi Honyaki
Honyaki Wa: Comet, however the Mizuno Honyaki I saw today might just dethrone the Comet..

San Mai Yo: TF Denka
San Mai Wa: Kiyoshi Kato WH 210 w/burnt chestnut handle


----------



## JayS20 (Feb 23, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Shihan.
> My answer might be different tomorrow.


I'm definitely eyeing Shihan. Vat and duty just sucks for Germany since I'm paying an additional 28%. What do you like about them so much?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 23, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> I'm definitely eyeing Shihan. Vat and duty just sucks for Germany since I'm paying an additional 28%. What do you like about them so much?


Everything from handle to grind to KU finish to the way the steel is treated. I also just like shihan and his story.


----------



## valgard (Feb 23, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I also just like shihan and his story.



A very underrated part of why we like certain makers.


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 23, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Everything from handle to grind to KU finish to the way the steel is treated. I also just like shihan and his story.


I've read positive comments about shihan work and ordered a custom from him. I was suprised that the waiting time is only a few months. The KU finish looks great from the photos.


----------



## IsoJ (Feb 23, 2020)

Favorites today, Japanese Toyama and western Kippington.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 23, 2020)

valgard said:


> A very underrated part of why we like certain makers.


Its interesting how that works though. Shihan apprenticed with Hiroshi Ashi for 2 years and get's kudos, yet Mazaki worked under Kiyoshi Kato but doesn't get the same respect. I guess ultimately its mostly down to the final product and less the story. Will Catcheside studied metallurgy at college level and for this he gets bonus points from my perspective.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its interesting how that works though. Shihan apprenticed with Hiroshi Ashi for 2 years and get's kudos, yet Mazaki worked under Kiyoshi Kato but doesn't get the same respect. I guess ultimately its mostly down to the final product and less the story. Will Catcheside studied metallurgy at college level and for this he gets bonus points from my perspective.


 Which forum have you been using? Catchside and Mazaki both have received mountains of praise?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 23, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Which forum have you been using? Catchside and Mazaki both have received mountains of praise?


Not critiquing Catcheside. All the praise he gets is well deserved. I'm just saying the fact he studied metallurgy gives his work more weight from the perspective of an organic chemist (me).


----------



## labor of love (Feb 23, 2020)

Uhh.....okay?


----------



## valgard (Feb 23, 2020)

You lost me at some point there Haydn. 
I only meant that the story is a part of what makes us like a maker, definitely not enough on its own to sway us. And different stories motivate different people. I'm not particularly attracted by either Mazaki's or Shihan's but for me two years in someone's workshop and a few days here and there are two vastly different concepts.

I've also been underwhelmed by the couple Mazaki I tried so that definitely was the deciding factor knocking him off my list.


----------



## madelinez (Feb 23, 2020)

Catcheside's knives kind of stand out for me. If you looked at photos of the choil and distal taper you really wouldn't expect much, but when you hold one in your hand everything just works well.


----------



## panda (Feb 23, 2020)

a maker's training background is extremely important in my book. which is kind of why ive gravitated back to all old school traditional [email protected] makers. 

**side note, why tf is [email protected] censored??


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 23, 2020)

panda said:


> ...why tf is [email protected] censored??


You missed diversity training again didn't you...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 23, 2020)

panda said:


> a maker's training background is extremely important in my book.


And this is why the Jiro hype train has never made sense.


----------



## madelinez (Feb 23, 2020)

Amusingly there's a Japanese slur that is not censored....


----------



## madelinez (Feb 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> And this is why the Jiro hype train has never made sense.



I thought he had something to do with the Shig family?


----------



## panda (Feb 23, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> You missed diversity training again didn't you...


nah, i just dont like sensitive soft people


----------



## ian (Feb 23, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Not critiquing Catcheside. All the praise he gets is well deserved. I'm just saying the fact he studied metallurgy gives his work more weight from the perspective of an organic chemist (me).



That appeals to me too, although who knows if it makes much of an actual difference. His steel is badass, though. His 1.2442 was probably my favorite so far. Looking forward to the incoming sc125 (kinda like white #1, I hear) at 65-66 hrc from ashy.



IsoJ said:


> Favorites today, Japanese Toyama and western Kippington.



Btw, do you call yourself `western', @Kippington?


----------



## XooMG (Feb 23, 2020)

I tend to favor makers based on personality and relationship.


----------



## Kippington (Feb 23, 2020)

ian said:


> Btw, do you call yourself `western', @Kippington?


I guess so lol. My position on the map is pretty far east...


XooMG said:


> I tend to favor makers based on personality and relationship.


Chelsea Miller


----------



## ian (Feb 23, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Everything from handle to grind to KU finish to the way the steel is treated. I also just like shihan and his story.





IsoJ said:


> I've read positive comments about shihan work and ordered a custom from him. I was suprised that the waiting time is only a few months. The KU finish looks great from the photos.



The petty I had briefly was so beautiful and the steel seemed great, although I didn't use it much. Owning it made me realize that I like my 150 petties tall and laserish, though, and that one was the complete opposite. (I also went into a pre-christmas "why do I have so many fancy knives" funk, which contributed to the sale....)


----------



## labor of love (Feb 23, 2020)

I wish I pulled the trigger on your petty, might grab an aelb petty from him soon.


----------



## MartinJ (Feb 24, 2020)

Think it's Bryan Raquin. Love the guy, love the knives. I have a Gyuto 255 from him. Everlasting razor sharp blade, lovely grind, seems indestructible yet very good sensation in the kitchen. I'm not a pro, just a home cook who loves knives. 
I have other knives that I use because I'm a Knife guy, but if I had to pick just one to keep in the kitchen, that would be this one. 
And if I could just keep too, it will be this one and a small wharncliff blade i have from him for all purposes. 
(I'm French Btw)


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 24, 2020)

panda said:


> It was Marko profile I modified, Mario profile was absolutely perfect


Pics of said Mario?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 24, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> Pics of said Mario?


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 24, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its interesting how that works though. Shihan apprenticed with Hiroshi Ashi for 2 years and get's kudos, yet Mazaki worked under Kiyoshi Kato but doesn't get the same respect. I guess ultimately its mostly down to the final product and less the story. Will Catcheside studied metallurgy at college level and for this he gets bonus points from my perspective.



In what world is shihan hyped more than mazaki? It's not like Shihan is unknown but the thread about mazaki knives is almost 1300 posts long and doesn't seem to be stopping anytime soon. I hear so much about that knife im genuinely sick of it. How exactly is it underrated?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 24, 2020)

Here’s some less glamorous pics next to Marko


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 24, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Here’s some less glamorous pics next to Marko
> View attachment 72315
> View attachment 72316
> View attachment 72317


Not glamorous but definitely in its element. Looks like a killer profile


----------



## labor of love (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah,
In fairness I wasn’t to thrilled with the way it cut or the steel although others think both is fine. But the profile really is fantastic.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 24, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> In what world is shihan hyped more than mazaki? It's not like Shihan is unknown but the thread about mazaki knives is almost 1300 posts long and doesn't seem to be stopping anytime soon. I hear so much about that knife im genuinely sick of it. How exactly is it underrated?


I think there is some miss-interpretion of what I said. I will say Mazaki has never appealed to me as a maker, even with the Kato connection.
I'm looking at a general consensus from reading threads and users hands on experiences. I don't think I've read any critical views from people who have actually tried a Shihan. From what I see Shihan is flying under the radar, but is getting a LOT of respect from people who's experience and knowledge I respect, based on communications via PM and reading posts. However Mazaki gets knocked a lot. Fact there are 1300 posts in a thread is a little irrelevant. What I do take note of, is the number of Maz'es getting flipped in the BST forum. YMMV


----------



## Elliot (Feb 24, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I think there is some miss-interpretion of what I said. I will say Mazaki has never appealed to me as a maker, even with the Kato connection.
> I'm looking at a general consensus from reading threads and users hands on experiences. I don't think I've read any critical views from people who have actually tried a Shihan. From what I see Shihan is flying under the radar, but is getting a LOT of respect from people who's experience and knowledge I respect, based on communications via PM and reading posts. However Mazaki gets knocked a lot. Fact there are 1300 posts in a thread is a little irrelevant. What I do take note of, is the number of Maz'es getting flipped in the BST forum. YMMV



While not infallible and there are certainly other factors at play, I have always taken notice of what knives are regularly available on BST as _*some semblance*_ of a commentary on quality. Again, not an absolute, but I think a valid data point.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 24, 2020)

Part of Mazaki phenomena is that the knives are cheap and perform well or very well for most for the price. This allows many to try them, so you'll see many buy sell, etc. Because of this you see a lot of activity, many people like them, some don't, some don't care. Mazaki also produces an amazing number of knives. Shihan, is in a totally different category and price range, rightfully so. I've tried both of his knives A2 and 52100 custom profile and both were excellent. Shehan is also a good guy to deal with on a personal level, at least in my experience. Mazaki might be a great guy too, but since we can't contact him directly that part is lost.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 24, 2020)

Which one of my children do I love the most?

They all have their place.


----------



## Nagakin (Feb 24, 2020)

Brian Weekley said:


> Which one of my children do I love the most?
> 
> They all have their place.


The one with talent that's going to be a movie star.


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2020)

damn do i miss the profile on that mario!!


----------



## JayS20 (Feb 24, 2020)

Barmoley said:


> Part of Mazaki phenomena is that the knives are cheap and perform well or very well for most for the price. This allows many to try them, so you'll see many buy sell, etc. Because of this you see a lot of activity, many people like them, some don't, some don't care. Mazaki also produces an amazing number of knives. Shihan, is in a totally different category and price range, rightfully so. I've tried both of his knives A2 and 52100 custom profile and both were excellent. Shehan is also a good guy to deal with on a personal level, at least in my experience. Mazaki might be a great guy too, but since we can't contact him directly that part is lost.


Which steel of him did you prefer and why? AEBL or 52100?


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 24, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> Which steel of him did you prefer and why? AEBL or 52100?


I assume you are asking about shihan. I only tried his A2 and 52100, I haven't tried his AEB-L. I didn't use the knives long enough to really see much difference in steels. I preferred 52100 knife because the profile was to my specification and the handle was the one I supplied and I preferred it to the octagonal Ho handle that was on the A2, mostly because A2 was too blade heavy even for me.

I like AEB-L really hard. From the ones I tried my favorite AEB-L wise are Devin and Dalman, Kippington was good too, but that's just me.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 24, 2020)

I will most likely be grabbing a shihan aebl petty soon. I’m sure I’ll have plenty to say about it.


----------



## pd7077 (Feb 25, 2020)

panda said:


> nah, i just dont like sensitive soft people



AKA Millennials?!? [emoji23]


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 25, 2020)

pd7077 said:


> AKA Millennials?!? [emoji23]


You guys are just old and grumpy


----------



## dan (Feb 25, 2020)

Does Mario still make knives? His IG seems like no smithing-related posts in over a year. The pics of the Mario look beautiful though!


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 25, 2020)

pd7077 said:


> AKA Millennials?!? [emoji23]


Don't come after us, we're just trying to keep you geriatrics from burning down the world you already broke


----------



## minibatataman (Feb 25, 2020)

dan said:


> Does Mario still make knives? His IG seems like no smithing-related posts in over a year. The pics of the Mario look beautiful though!


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Cksnffr (Feb 25, 2020)

Kato for sure, but I'll add Hitohira as an underdog.


----------



## valgard (Feb 25, 2020)

Cksnffr said:


> Kato for sure, but I'll add Hitohira as an underdog.


Hitohira is a store/dealer. Not a maker.

Are you referring to any specific line that's made under their specifications?


----------



## Cksnffr (Feb 25, 2020)

valgard said:


> Hitohira is a store/dealer. Not a maker.
> 
> Are you referring to any specific line that's made under their specifications?



Hrm. Good question. This is the knife that impresses me:

https://carbonknifeco.com/collectio...ducts/hitohira-gr-damascus-blue-2-petty-135mm

I use it every day. Who makes it?


----------



## dan (Feb 25, 2020)

minibatataman said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


I found this thread today; I think the last response is from Mario (and was late last year)


----------



## khashy (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## valgard (Feb 25, 2020)

Cksnffr said:


> Hrm. Good question. This is the knife that impresses me:
> 
> https://carbonknifeco.com/collectio...ducts/hitohira-gr-damascus-blue-2-petty-135mm
> 
> I use it every day. Who makes it?


No idea who makes that one beyond what's said there, that's someone from Echizen .


----------



## Cksnffr (Feb 25, 2020)

valgard said:


> No idea who makes that one beyond what's said there, that's someone from Echizen .



Well crap. I'd love to know. It's easily better than my other petty knives, including some fairly nice ones.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 25, 2020)

khashy said:


> View attachment 72402


*cough*Ashi*cough*
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...-knife-brand-maker-and-why.45659/#post-675407
Thread validated


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 25, 2020)

panda said:


> damn do i miss the profile on that mario!!



I understand Mario's work has always been highly regarded, but what makes it so unique in your opinion?


----------



## captaincaed (Feb 25, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Yeah,
> In fairness I wasn’t to thrilled with the way it cut or the steel although others think both is fine. But the profile really is fantastic.


Mine is more WH than I expected for the flexibility. The profile is awesome. Overall package with handle is also awesome. 

Did Panda rip off an amazing Mario handle in favor of ho wood? That should be a hanging offense.


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> Mine is more WH than I expected for the flexibility. The profile is awesome. Overall package with handle is also awesome.
> 
> Did Panda rip off an amazing Mario handle in favor of ho wood? That should be a hanging offense.


i had ordered it without a handle and put a stock handle from a mizuno honyaki.


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2020)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I understand Mario's work has always been highly regarded, but what makes it so unique in your opinion?


in the version i got from him(250x52) the profile both edge and tip/spine is about as perfect as you can get for an all purpose gyuto for professional use. the gradual curve running down the entire edge just like a ks is spot on. very ergonomic feel on the board. other knives with huge flat spots are clunky and awkward, not organic feeling to me because you have to pigeon hole it to certain spots of the blade instead of being able to use the whole length in one fluid motion.


----------



## captaincaed (Feb 25, 2020)

panda said:


> i had ordered it without a handle and put a stock handle from a mizuno honyaki.


I'll allow it


----------



## osakajoe (Feb 26, 2020)

Nagakin said:


> My current favorite maker is Nao Yamamoto. I don't know his history or why he never caught on, but it's kept his pricing more modest than his peers.



He’s a good guy but his prices might have changed since you bought. After over ten years of forging he was finally awarded his traditional craftsman title, so his prices increased recently.


----------



## Nagakin (Feb 26, 2020)

osakajoe said:


> He’s a good guy but his prices might have changed since you bought. After over ten years of forging he was finally awarded his traditional craftsman title, so his prices increased recently.


He really deserves it. I knew he was special when I started this hobby and picked his knives twice in a row at a blind line-up in-store. Bought both of course. 

I've been inquiring about picking up more recently and apparently he hasn't fulfilled any international orders in a decade. He's also discontinued several lines and retired Asai's famous damascus pattern. 

Afaik there's limited stock at epicedge and a handful of blades he made for jck. Do you know anywhere else you can buy from him? Are his knives more readily available in Japan?


----------



## chinacats (Feb 26, 2020)

Dammy blue 2 Tanaka. Cheap and great cutter...


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 26, 2020)

chinacats said:


> Dammy blue 2 Tanaka. Cheap and great cutter...



Love my Tanakas. My 240 blue is a 100% lefty grind though.


----------

